# Greg Doda: His words.



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

It's not like everyone who snowboards doesn't know the rules. He violated them out of stupidity and a greedy desire to either show off or get his adrenaline fix. He was grossly out of line if he was traveling upwards of 40mph. I've never been on that run, but I also feel he must have been incorrect in saying he could not have avoided the crash.

I hope he is being honest about feeling shame and grief for what he did. It's the most just part of his punishment.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> It's not like everyone who snowboards doesn't know the rules. He violated them out of stupidity and a greedy desire to either show off or get his adrenaline fix. He was grossly out of line if he was traveling upwards of 40mph. I've never been on that run, but I also feel he must have been incorrect in saying he could not have avoided the crash.
> 
> I hope he is being honest about feeling shame and grief for what he did. It's the most just part of his punishment.


honestly though, this kid was 16 i think he said. not an excuse but at that age you dont always think things through, he could of been a great kid as far as i know that made a really big mistake.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't know how I feel about that essay he wrote....

Some parts seem to have a definite "homework" vibe(e.g. His use of statistics), yet in other spots when he talks more about his personal feelings he sounds a lot more sincere.

Hard to tell though, at least his use of statistical data shows he spent some time on research , but his description of his personal feelings could be "coached".

I think the kid is still riding? - If it were me, I don't think I would ever strap in again...


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Brighton is so full of little cuts and jibs that drop off the trail and then shoot you back into the trail blind. Ive always taken the time to stop wait and make sure my way is clear before hitting these things. Many times as im waiting to hit things others will just come barreling through and hit them with little or no speed checks or visuals. Normally its no big deal and they keep going occasionally they have near misses with others. It does alot of times seem to be one of two groups.. either younger kids that just dont fully understand consequences or some older old school guy with flames on their beanies that you see drinking beers in the lift lines lol. Nothing wrong with straight lining a bowl as long as the way is clear ( which obviously wasnt the case ) but you gotta have some degree of control when theres others around. Theres very very little on the mountain ( even on an epic pow day ) that wont be there the next run so no need to run over everyone else for that awesome line, box, bowl whatever...


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

His essay seemed contrived.

There is supposed to be a video of the incident floating around. Has anyone seen it?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

From what I remember and this was a few years ago there was an incident between him and Donahue that led up to the crash. I believe words were exchanged and he was actually trying to scare them for what they said. Almost a violent reaction type scenario.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

RIP. 
Thats another reason why I will never bomb.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

“The impact knocked Donahue out of her gloves, skis, poles, hat, goggles, neck warmer and catapulted her about 25 feet down the hill,” Teton County sheriff’s Investigator Mike Carlson wrote, based on an interview with Donahue's husband, who witnessed the crash.


In addition to the jail time, Day imposed one year of probation; 240 hours of community service, 80 of which must be done at a facility caring for animals; and about $4,000 in fines and victim’s compensation, $2,000 of which must go to Donahue’s favorite charity at Tuft's University, where she went to veterinary school. *He also must write an article about the incident and snowboarding safety for a national magazine. *

Can't find anything about any altercation or "snow rage" - but who knows.

I bomb - but never in traffic.


----------

